# What's the best ketchup  bottles



## pmustang27 (May 13, 2021)

I have every era tall skinny fat 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 13, 2021)

Is there such a thing as a Best or Good Ketchup Bottle? Most the ones I dig are pretty plain & Slicks & thrown back into the Hole or Dump. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

Do you have this one? It is a 1940 Ann Page ketchup. Sold by A&P.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Is there such a thing as a Best or Good Ketchup Bottle? Most the ones I dig are pretty plain & Slicks & thrown back into the Hole or Dump. LEON.


Not my favorite either. Except on a cheese burger and fries.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

pmustang27 said:


> I have every era tall skinny fat
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I have a ketchup bottle with a manufacturers mark i never did figure out. Maybe you recognize it? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 13, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Is there such a thing as a Best or Good Ketchup Bottle? Most the ones I dig are pretty plain & Slicks & thrown back into the Hole or Dump. LEON.



Same. Right now though, I'm collecting early 1900s heinz ketchups I dig at the minute to fill a crate I have for them, but most ketchups including the latter are mainly worthless. However, there are se that have interesting eye appeal, some can even be difficult to find, and some are actually worth money.


----------



## yacorie (May 13, 2021)

There are a lot of local ketchup bottles tou can find too but like Leon said - not much to look at


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

I just found a 1969 Heinz. I think it is #257 and has 57 embossed 8 times around the bottle. The first and only year it was. In 1970 they reduced that to 4 times.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## pmustang27 (May 13, 2021)

The whole family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## pmustang27 (May 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have a ketchup bottle with a manufacturers mark i never did figure out. Maybe you recognize it?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


How tall is that never seen that marking 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## east texas terry (May 13, 2021)

Early 1890 to 1920  Curtice Blue lable ketchup bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

pmustang27 said:


> How tall is that never seen that marking
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


It is 9 ¹/²" tall. Just another unknown bottle manufacturers mark.
ROBBYBOBBY64 .


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> Early 1890 to 1920  Curtice Blue lable ketchup bottleView attachment 225117View attachment 225119


Good one. I find pride of the farm often. It is also on of the few embossed ketchup bottles I know of.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

pmustang27 said:


> The whole family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are any heinz bottles?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 13, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> Early 1890 to 1920  Curtice Blue lable ketchup bottleView attachment 225117View attachment 225119


Long way from home.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (May 13, 2021)

Brooks ketchup bottle 1940- 1950


----------



## east texas terry (May 13, 2021)

Brooks ad


----------



## east texas terry (May 13, 2021)

Brooks ad


----------



## Csa (May 13, 2021)

I’ve dug a couple embossed pride of the farm as well as the Curtice one. I like that Brooks one too.


----------



## RCO (May 14, 2021)

most ketchups are pretty plain here , its mostly Heinz and a few other brands . there is a Canadian brand of ketchup called " clarks " that I find now and then 

same looking bottle as Heinz but says " clarks " on the bottom 

I've kept a few different ketchup bottles over the years ( if they looked older or something different about them , size / design )  but don't collect them


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 14, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> Brooks ad


I love old ads. I can look at old newspapers til I go cross eyed. Great stuff Terry.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (May 14, 2021)

pmustang27 said:


> The whole family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best one I can remember is the  H. J. Heinz Co. Pittsburgh U.S.A. PAT O APLD FOR 90. 
I still think its the best desgin for a ketchup bottle. Maybe called the baseball stitch.
Its not rare, but I've always liked it.
Yeah, most ketchup aren't worth much. You would have get into the earlier 1800's for worth and any style that I can member.
Scotten came out with a fairly rare colored ketchup bottle.
opmustard


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 14, 2021)

These are probably up there for the best ketchup bottles


----------



## opmustard (May 14, 2021)

I think your right, but oyster ketchup. Sounds terrible, but these are just beautiful.
opmustard


----------



## pmustang27 (May 14, 2021)

opmustard said:


> The best one I can remember is the H. J. Heinz Co. Pittsburgh U.S.A. PAT O APLD FOR 90.
> I still think its the best desgin for a ketchup bottle. Maybe called the baseball stitch.
> Its not rare, but I've always liked it.
> Yeah, most ketchup aren't worth much. You would have get into the earlier 1800's for worth and any style that I can member.
> ...


Nicw



Is this bottle I catch a bottle it has four orders on the bottom of it and which I've never seen hi 5 7 + how much would it be worth


----------



## east texas terry (May 17, 2021)

Cal. pack corp. ketchup bottle


----------



## hemihampton (May 17, 2021)

I just dug 3 or 4 Ketchups Saturday, just like yours you posted. I left them behind in the dump. Worthless to me but just my opinion, no insult intended. LEON.

actually mine were much older, like 1900-1910 with 2 big threads on top.


----------



## east texas terry (May 18, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I just dug 3 or 4 Ketchups Saturday, just like yours you posted. I left them behind in the dump. Worthless to me but just my opinion, no insult intended. LEON.
> 
> actually mine were much older, like 1900-1910 with 2 big threads on top.


 of them
I am different i save a few of them for the history of them and  also i display  them
so the public see can them        [ i also leave some of them at the dump to ]


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 18, 2021)

pmustang27 said:


> The whole family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig up a lot of those. Usually end up in the spoils pile and they usually end up buried below the ground again to reduce leftover glass. I usually don't keep em.


----------



## east texas terry (May 18, 2021)

This Heinz is from Great Britain it was dug in  Jefferson Texas   It crossed the pond and made it to Texas


----------



## east texas terry (May 18, 2021)




----------



## JerryN (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Bernie19 (May 19, 2021)

I dug this one in a TOC dump.  Caught my eye because it wasn't a screw top.  Never seen one with this type of closure.  Maybe an off brand ketchup?  Anybody seen a top like this on a ketchup?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 19, 2021)

Bernie19 said:


> I dug this one in a TOC dump.  Caught my eye because it wasn't a screw top.  Never seen one with this type of closure.  Maybe an off brand ketchup?  Anybody seen a top like this on a ketchup?


That is an odd one. Maybe English? P.S. nice ketchup collection. I like that you've labeled them all. Thanks for the pictures. I have one bottle I cannot identify. You know this mark. Looks like a Hazel atlas mark but it isn't. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (May 19, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> These are probably up there for the best ketchup bottles
> View attachment 225142


You nailed it.  The Shriver's tops them all.


----------



## willong (May 19, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> These are probably up there for the best ketchup bottles
> View attachment 225142


Damn! If discussion and photos posted to this thread had not already done so, that array of extraordinary antique bottles certainly should provide an affirmative answer to the question posed last Thursday:  " Is there such a thing as a Best or Good Ketchup Bottle? Most the ones I dig are pretty plain & Slicks & thrown back into the Hole or Dump. LEON. "


----------



## EdsFinds (May 19, 2021)

Okay, like everyone else, I see a lot of these old "nondescript" ketchup bottles from the 60s and 70s. For the most part, I ignore them, since they have no real appeal or value. However, I  am encouraged after seeing pmustang27s collection since I have the same more or less ones that I found and kept. But, yeah, not much value in ketchup bottles unless they are really appealing, like ROBBYBOBBY64s OR they are from the early 1900s. Here is one I just found that is interesting (I'm pretty sure it is a ketchup. Let me know if I'm way off my rocker!). Please excuse the bottom picture, it came out as green, but it is clear in color.


----------



## waynera (May 19, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Is there such a thing as a Best or Good Ketchup Bottle? Most the ones I dig are pretty plain & Slicks & thrown back into the Hole or Dump. LEON.


----------



## waynera (May 19, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> of them
> I am different i save a few of them for the history of them and  also i display  them
> so the public see can them        [ i also leave some of them at the dump to ]


I have dug many old ketchup bottles dating back to 1880's... the hexagon shaped Heinz are definitely the most enduring design compared to other bottles; few are ever found broken.. that design has endured a century of ground freezing, dozers pushing basements in... bottles are pre-steel capped versions


----------



## UncleBruce (May 19, 2021)

Bernie19 said:


> I dug this one in a TOC dump.  Caught my eye because it wasn't a screw top.  Never seen one with this type of closure.  Maybe an off brand ketchup?  Anybody seen a top like this on a ketchup?


The top is called a PHOENIX BLOB.  It is still an active patent and in use today though not in this small size. I have a lot of beer bottles that have this lip on them.


----------



## tolmanbridge (May 19, 2021)

I don't usually want ketchup bottles but while we were beachcombing a rough beach in Australia I came across one.  The beach was nothing but huge, sharp rocks.  Wedged in between two huge rocks we could see the very top of a bottle.  I pulled it out expecting to see just a shard but the entire bottle had somehow survived being thrown up onto the boulders and covered with sand.    It has "The Property of Blue Bird Pres. Co Pty Ltd" embossed on the side.  I believe it is from the thirties but I am not too sure.


----------



## hemihampton (May 19, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> These are probably up there for the best ketchup bottles
> View attachment 225142




YES, These are nice ones. I wouldn't be throwing these back. Is that a Baltimore Maryland Bottle? LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 19, 2021)

EdsFinds said:


> Okay, like everyone else, I see a lot of these old "nondescript" ketchup bottles from the 60s and 70s. For the most part, I ignore them, since they have no real appeal or value. However, I  am encouraged after seeing pmustang27s collection since I have the same more or less ones that I found and kept. But, yeah, not much value in ketchup bottles unless they are really appealing, like ROBBYBOBBY64s OR they are from the early 1900s. Here is one I just found that is interesting (I'm pretty sure it is a ketchup. Let me know if I'm way off my rocker!). Please excuse the bottom picture, it came out as green, but it is clear in color.


That's not a ketchup, it's a soda or beer.  A very modern one at that, dating somewhere between the 1990s and yesterday.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 19, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> YES, These are nice ones. I wouldn't be throwing these back. Is that a Baltimore Maryland Bottle? LEON.


Yep, from Baltimore.  I don't have much hope of finding one of those up here!  Oldest ketchup bottles I come across here are the ones you mentioned earlier, with the big threads meant to take a cork and aluminum cover.  They mostly aren't even from Canadian companies though, just the same Curtiss Bros bottles you see all over the place.


----------



## GatesMillsGirl (May 19, 2021)

I realized I was obsessed with bottles when I had to keep this one.


----------



## slickfinish (May 19, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Is there such a thing as a Best or Good Ketchup Bottle? Most the ones I dig are pretty plain & Slicks & thrown back into the Hole or Dump. LEON.


Look in ebay for ketchup bottles. There is a early Heinz ketchup that is an eye popper. Gorgeous, has a shape similar to liquor bottles. I would call it the Holy Grail of ketchup


----------



## Bernie19 (May 19, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> The top is called a PHOENIX BLOB.  It is still an active patent and in use today though not in this small size. I have a lot of beer bottles that have this lip on them.


Thank you sir!!


----------



## Len (May 19, 2021)

Just for the look--I like the Heinz with longish neck, highlighted embossed side vertical lines, and the giant bulbous base. Its base patent is from the 1890s.  To me the king of ketchups, and potentially, a nifty hand weapon.


----------



## KSESTATE (May 20, 2021)

Flaccus Bros. of the fruit jar fame made a ketchup / sauce bottle with their typical stag logo. Shaped like a normal era  ketchup. Considered rare. I only know of these as my father n laws dug one about  20 years ago and got about $100 for it then.


----------



## murp441 (May 20, 2021)

JerryN said:


> View attachment 225421View attachment 225422View attachment 225423


Sweet

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 22, 2021)

OMG, Dug this super rare Gem with the Paper Label still attached. LEON.


----------



## Toma777 (May 22, 2021)

I have a 1920’s Curtice Brothers Co Preserves Ketchup Bottle Rochester NY, in my collection. It has a very slight purpling.





Here's a picture of the original label I found online:


----------



## Len (May 23, 2021)

I like the tall #69(?) Heinz. Pat'd. June 9, 1891. It has an oversized bulbus bottom and nice embossment. 
...I hear in some states its been outlawed as a semi-deadly hand weapon .  Anybody got a pic?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> OMG, Dug this super rare Gem with the Paper Label still attached. LEON.View attachment 225619


First of all Great picture! Most complete label on a ketchup I've ever seen. Any idea how old?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 23, 2021)

Last year while clearing an area of my yard for flower and fern planting, my girl friend and I discovered a BIM bottle, that I almost immediately dissed as junk sauce or salad dressing. Upon further examination, I saw that it was BIM and had embossing on the bottom. It is embossed H. J. HEINZ & Co. / No. 37. We filled it with water and let it soak, completely forgetting about it. Then this winter I finished cleaning it (sorta) and snapped some pics, meaning to post something about it here. 
We did some research and found two sources of info, and we believe the 37th product was a sandwich spread. So, there we have an example of one of the other 56 varieties.... ok, ok, maybe not Ketchup, but still kinda cool.

One of my earliest dig finds was the Curtice Bros Preserves bottle and have found numerous examples from fairly crudely hand formed to the sharper almost ABM - and colors, clear, amethyst, aqua and smokey. My favorite was one I sold on feebay several years ago, it was hand tooled lip finish, 8 or ten panelled with each panel having a triangle point at top by shoulder. It was also turning SCA.
But, as several collectors here have said... they just don't really tug on my collecting heart. I have a incidental table sauce collection too... could post pics if anyone wants to see them...
~Fred


----------



## east texas terry (May 23, 2021)

Dug this today  short ketchup 

ug this today


----------



## east texas terry (May 23, 2021)

This is a   milk bottle under a root


----------



## digger dun (May 24, 2021)

I usually smash the ketchups I dig on the rocks for jollies, but saved this one cuz it had a nice monogram...


----------



## east texas terry (May 24, 2021)

I think this is a ketchup one i dug yesterday i just gave it a bath


----------



## jerryberry (May 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Do you have this one? It is a 1940 Ann Page ketchup. Sold by A&P.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I want to thank you for identifying this ketchup bottle for me. I have it and no one was able to identify it until now. Thanks.                    JerryBerry


----------



## Bohdan (May 29, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Is there such a thing as a Best or Good Ketchup Bottle? Most the ones I dig are pretty plain & Slicks & thrown back into the Hole or Dump. LEON.


What a silly question in the first place! 
Think about it.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (May 29, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Same. Right now though, I'm collecting early 1900s heinz ketchups I dig at the minute to fill a crate I have for them, but most ketchups including the latter are mainly worthless. However, there are se that have interesting eye appeal, some can even be difficult to find, and some are actually worth money.


Lol, I won't throw away anything unique & has legit history to America. I see people saying crap about ketchup bottles & laugh. I collect them. Wait until they will be worth something because everyone else has been throwing them away last 70 - 100 yrs, There will eventually a time they will be worth something.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 29, 2021)

SKS.TUSC said:


> Lol, I won't throw away anything unique & has legit history to America. I see people saying crap about ketchup bottles & laugh. I collect them. Wait until they will be worth something because everyone else has been throwing them away last 70 - 100 yrs, There will eventually a time they will be worth something.


I have always wondered if something we are throwing back nowadays will be worth something later. Especially since there are cases of stuff collectors in the 1980s threw back that are now worth money.


----------



## SKS.TUSC (May 29, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I have always wondered if something we are throwing back nowadays will be worth something later. Especially since there are cases of stuff collectors in the 1980s threw back that are now worth money.


Yeah just like people laugh at Clorox brown jug bottles. I keep them. $10 now will turn into $100 + down the road.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2021)

jerryberry said:


> I want to thank you for identifying this ketchup bottle for me. I have it and no one was able to identify it until now. Thanks.                    JerryBerry


Hard to tell without the label. Happy to solve your mystery JerryBerry. This site is great for finding answers to your questions. Always do a search on this site before asking. Often the bottle in question has been posted before. A great resource. Ttyl.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2021)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I have always wondered if something we are throwing back nowadays will be worth something later. Especially since there are cases of stuff collectors in the 1980s threw back that are now worth money.


Of course, that will happen eventually. Not in my life time. Also I don't have the space to store all of that stuff. I do have a great idea. Why not just bury the stuff in the yard. Ground storage. That's where I found it. Put down some sand place them in and bury them. My grandson can dig them out. Like a time capsule. Weird right. Just my brain working overtime!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## JerryN (Jul 21, 2021)

Finally did something with my catchup bottles. They are not worth much, but now look a lot nicer than before. All but one of the bottles were manufactured in California


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 21, 2021)

JerryN said:


> Finally did something with my catchup bottles. They are not worth much, but now look a lot nicer than before. All but one of the bottles were manufactured in CaliforniaView attachment 227712


Well done. It's nice to see a comprehensive collection of any type of bottle. It shows more than a monetary interest. You've collected and partially documented a part of California history.


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 21, 2021)

Toma777 said:


> I have a 1920’s Curtice Brothers Co Preserves Ketchup Bottle Rochester NY, in my collection. It has a very slight purpling.
> 
> View attachment 225622
> 
> ...



Curtice Bros. are the most common early ketchup found here. At least 4 variations - 2 with shoulder seal and 2 without. All are of manganese glass. They are very numerous at the remote mining camps. We wonder whether their frequency might be a comment on the quality of cooking at some of the camps - or the quality of the food due to a lack of refrigeration. All that vinegar and all those spices covers a lot of sins.


----------



## EdsFinds (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks like a really nice way to properly display the ketchup bottles. Now, with the labels, it makes them much more respectable and eye-catching. Great idea...think I'll try that idea too...except I think I will take coke and/or Pepsi bottles and display one for every decade with a decade label underneath.


----------



## bkfamily1 (Jan 22, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Do you have this one? It is a 1940 Ann Page ketchup. Sold by A&P.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Could this be what I found recently? I haven't cleaned it, and I believe it is clear, just dirty with creek mud inside. The bottom markings are different, but it sure looks the same.


----------



## bkfamily1 (Jan 22, 2022)

jerryberry said:


> I want to thank you for identifying this ketchup bottle for me. I have it and no one was able to identify it until now. Thanks.                    JerryBerry


Same


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Mar 14, 2022)

I have a freaky one that I think is catsup? I’ve never seen 1 like it- Kat >^..^< 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Mar 14, 2022)

That looks like a citron colored bottle? Very unusual and collectible, whether ketchup or something else.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 14, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I have always wondered if something we are throwing back nowadays will be worth something later. Especially since there are cases of stuff collectors in the 1980s threw back that are now worth money.


money money money!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 16, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> money money money!


It was just an example of how collectors mainly did go after the more rare and or valuable bottles and threw back things they thought were of no use or value to be collected. You are right though, bottle digging is definitely about the fun of collecting not the earnings. I only would say that value of these bottles comes in handy when trying to downsize and or insurance of stuff in your collection.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 16, 2022)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I have a freaky one that I think is catsup? I’ve never seen 1 like it- Kat >^..^<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, yeah that's an unusual one for sure!  Never thought I'd see a slick ketchup from the turn of the 20th century that I thought looked appealing, but that one sure does.  I don't think I've ever seen one of that style of ketchup in any colour other than clear/amethyst before yours.  I don't even remember seeing one in aqua before.  That's quite something to find one coloured like yours.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 16, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> It was just an example of how collectors mainly did go after the more rare and or valuable bottles and threw back things they thought were of no use or value to be collected. You are right though, bottle digging is definitely about the fun of collecting not the earnings. I only would say that value of these bottles comes in handy when trying to downsize and or insurance of stuff in your collection.


Glad to see you agree. Diggers are often too quick to deride and discard certain bottles because they see tall 8-sided bottles and think they know all about them. I've attached an example. (note the dates of the first Heinz octagon).


----------



## Len (Mar 16, 2022)

Cool Beans! Bohdan,

My fav is the bulbous one, 4th from the left, with the vines going upward from the base's 4 corners. Thanks for the graphic.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 16, 2022)

Len said:


> Cool Beans! Bohdan,
> 
> My fav is the bulbous one, 4th from the left, with the vines going upward from the base's 4 corners. Thanks for the graphic.


I have that one, it is the baseball ketchup. I am collecting all the different heinz bottles I dig. I want to have a display of the many varients some day.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Mar 16, 2022)

Len said:


> Cool Beans! Bohdan,
> 
> My fav is the bulbous one, 4th from the left, with the vines going upward from the base's 4 corners. Thanks for the graphic.


Gotta fill this bad boy too!


----------



## Len (Mar 16, 2022)

Yo! PlaneDigger,

You sound like an old Norwich Navi-Gators/Defenders/Yardgoats/? guy.
Ever dig around Dodd Stadium area for Benedict Arnold's stash?  Somebody was digging at his New Haven place recently. Hmmm.

Love the crates too. However, Heinz pasta? --NO WAY!  I bet they pushed their ketchup for the sauce. Baaad! Blasphemy!
Looks like your collection is really taking off. Congrats.


----------



## Lilpete966 (May 19, 2022)

No offense but Ketchup Bottles are boring. Usually have little embossing and screw tops


----------



## Bohdan (May 19, 2022)

Lilpete966 said:


> No offense but Ketchup Bottles are boring. Usually have little embossing and screw tops


No offense, but you're showing your ignorance. 
(Ketchup goes back to at least the 1880s.)


----------



## hemihampton (May 19, 2022)

Lilpete966 said:


> No offense but Ketchup Bottles are boring. Usually have little embossing and screw tops



That's what I said. But I did see some cool looking ones posted in here. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 19, 2022)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Gotta fill this bad boy too!
> 
> View attachment 235529
> 
> View attachment 235530




I got one for you you can have for free. might be tough to find similar ones with labels though?1920's. LEON.


----------



## Len (May 19, 2022)

I believe the consensus is that Coach Ditka is a member of Leon's Mustache Club. (Now if only we can get him to dig some bots + get both in a pic. )   Nice crate. Hope you fill it. If anyone can its hemihampton. --Leon has my vote for club Bottle Rescuer Of The Year.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 19, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I got one for you you can have for free. might be tough to find similar ones with labels though?1920's. LEON.
> View attachment 237039View attachment 237040



Normally, I'd say no since I'm trying go fill the crate with the heinz bottles I already dig, which are definitely easy to find. however, if that label is fairly intact I would be interested if it's free. If you cleaned it at all message me a picture cleaned up to my email if you still have it or on here.


----------



## hemihampton (May 27, 2022)

Cam, heres a pic of it lightly cleaned.


----------



## Len (May 27, 2022)

Leon, 
Nice improvement. Good job. You have a lot of patience! --Len


----------



## web (Jun 2, 2022)

Definitely the largest and most expensive. The restored water tower at the Brooks factory in Collinsville, IL


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 2, 2022)

web said:


> Definitely the largest and most expensive. The restored water tower at the Brooks factory in Collinsville, IL


Cool!  I wonder how many bottle-shaped water towers there are out there.  Montreal has one in the shape of a milk bottle:


----------



## UnderMiner (Jun 2, 2022)

Out of all the ketchups I've ever found this is my most unique. It is a tooled-lip REX brand Tomato Ketchup. I have never seen another example of this ketchup bottle anywhere. It would have been cork-sealed so it may pre-date the advent of the screw cap. It is translucent due to calcification of the interior but would have originally been clear. The calcification is actually very evenly distributed and made the bottle appear pearl-like so I just kept it like that.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jun 3, 2022)

I have collected several SSP olive oil bottles over the years but have not seen one of these. SS Pierce was a condiment supplier. Early ones were very similar in shape sometimes were paper labelled.

Cliff


----------



## UnderMiner (Jun 3, 2022)

Ye Olde Prospector said:


> I have collected several SSP olive oil bottles over the years but have not seen one of these. SS Pierce was a condiment supplier. Early ones were very similar in shape sometimes were paper labelled.
> 
> Cliff


Wow, it is very similar- even with the small base at the bottom. Wonder if REX stole the bottle design or if this was just a common bottle design at the time?


----------

